# Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?



## malpi (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo alle miteinander,

da ich beim googeln nix konkretes finden konnte, frage ich nun hier.

Besteht ein Entnahmegebot für die Schwarzmeergrundel?

Ich sehe immer wieder Angler, die die Tiere abhaken und wieder ins Wasser werfen. Sicherlich werden wir Angler die Verbreitung nicht komplett eindämmen oder gar verhindern können. Nichts desto trotz ist jede entnommene Grundel ein Laichräuber weniger und ein Laichproduzent für das kommende Jahr weniger.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Schwarzmaulgrundel???


----------



## malpi (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Schwarzmeergrundeln



Bin auch bereits bei diese Artikel gelandet, hatte mich aber erst nicht zurecht gefunden. Nach dem 2. mal draufsehen habe ich nun die Navigation gefunden...  |uhoh:

Interessant, aber ich fände vor allem die Regelung für NRW interessant.



> "In Hinblick auf die fischereiliche Hegeverpflichtung sollten  Grundelbestände befischt und dem Gewässer entnommen werden. Alle in  [...]"  *Baden-Württemberg*  "vorkommenden neozoischen Grundelarten  besitzen *keine Schonzeit und kein Mindestmaß *und dürfen somit ganzjährig entnommen werden.



Zum anderen besagt der Artikel das diese nur getötet werden dürfen wenn sie einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden. 

Würde ich nun konsequenter weise alle Grundeln abschlagen die ich aus dem Wasser ziehe und sie hinterher in den Müll werfen, würde ich mich also strafbar machen?

Grüße


----------



## malpi (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwarzmaulgrundel???



Verstehe nicht ganz was du mir damit sagen möchtest?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



> Würde ich nun konsequenter weise alle Grundeln abschlagen die ich aus dem Wasser ziehe und sie hinterher in den Müll werfen, würde ich mich also strafbar machen?


ESSEN! 
Die schmecken klasse!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282826


----------



## malpi (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ESSEN!
> Die schmecken klasse!!
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282826



Bereits gelesen, das war allerdings nicht die Frage...


----------



## Pippa (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



malpi schrieb:


> Würde ich nun konsequenter weise alle Grundeln abschlagen die ich aus dem Wasser ziehe und sie hinterher in den Müll werfen, würde ich mich also strafbar machen?





> Bereits gelesen, das war allerdings nicht die Frage...



Dann beantworte ich sie dir: Ja, Gott spielen ist nicht nur verwerflich, sondern auch strafbar.

Verwerte sie oder lass sie in Ruhe!


----------



## malpi (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Gibts in diesem Board auch noch normale Menschen, oder nur noch Fanatiker und Kleingeister? Ist ja schlimm, was man hier teilweise zu lesen bekommt...

Du zeigst also mit dem Finger auf mich und meinst ich würde Gott spielen wollen, wenn du aber einen Fisch aus dem Wasser ziehst und ihn verwertest, spielst du deiner Meinung nach nicht "Gott" oder was?

Echt zum brechen was für ein Klima hier teilweise herrscht... #q


----------



## ronram (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Du darfst kein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund töten. 
(Einfache Antwort auf einfache Frage)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Was regst du dich denn darüber auf?In einem Forum sind seit jeher immer verschiedene,kontroverse Meinungen,die eben Gepflogen aufeinander treffen.

Ich mein,ich kann dein Ärgernis verstehen,aber dennoch,alles Easy :vik:.


Was die Grundel anbelangt,ich würde verfahren,wie sonst auch.Essen=Mitnehmen,nicht Essen=ins Wasser gefallen.

Lg


----------



## schwarzbarsch (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Ein Angelkumpel von mir gibt seine gefangenen Grundeln im Tierheim ab. Gutes Biofutter für die dortigen Tiere.
Ob du jetzt jede Grundel töten musst? Keine Ahnung, musst sie halt "sinnvoll" verwerten. Bei mir bleibt jedenfalls keine am Leben, die kriegt alle mein Kumpel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Wenn eine Entnahmepflicht seitens des Bewirtschafters vorgegeben ist (egal für welche Fischart), MUSS entnommen werden.

Ob die dann gegessen wird oder entsorgt, ist zweitrangig.

Denn Hege durch Entnahme (entscheiden Behörden/Bewirtschafter, je nach Bundesland/Gewässer/Fischart) ist ebenso ein "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des TSG wie auch die Verwertung und bedingt NICHT eine nachfolgende Verwertung.

Nur dass Dir Angeln Spass macht, das solltest Du nicht anführen........


----------



## racoon (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Sensationell, es wird ständig über C & R diskutiert, Fischarten wie die Grundeln hingegen sollen sinnlos über den Jordan geworfen werden. Fisch ist Fisch und welchen Fisch ich entnehme (oder wieder schwimmen lasse) liegt in meiner Macht. Kann ich einen Fisch sinnvoll verwerten, dann darf er mit nach Hause. Kann ich das nicht, dann hat er Glück und darf weiter schwimmen. So einfach ist das. Sei es Zander, Hecht, Karpfen oder eben die Grundel.

Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und stelle folgende Behauptung auf :


In vielen Gewässern darf die Grundel nicht entnommen werden. Oft ist geregelt, welche Fischart wann Schonzeit hat und ein Schonmaß. Und oftmals steht ergänzend zu Schonzeiten und Maßen der Satz: Alle weitere gefangene Fischarten sind umgehend zurückzusetzen.


----------



## GeorgeB (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



> oftmals steht ergänzend zu Schonzeiten und Maßen der Satz: Alle weitere gefangene Fischarten sind umgehend zurückzusetzen.



Mag sein. Wäre dann aber in Zeiten vermehrten Auftretens unerwünschter Neozoen eine ziemlich dämliche Anweisung, die nach Überarbeitung schreit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

In Bayern isses umgekehrt:
Jeder nicht geschonte Fisch MUSS entnommen werden....

Schon das alleine zeigt, wie unsinnig allgemeine Diskussionen dazu in Deutschland sind - Föderalismus...

Nochmal:



> Denn Hege durch Entnahme (entscheiden Behörden/Bewirtschafter, je nach Bundesland/Gewässer/Fischart) ist ebenso ein "vernünftiger Grund" im Sinne des TSG wie auch die Verwertung und bedingt NICHT eine nachfolgende Verwertung.


----------



## Fr33 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Soweit ich weiss taucht die Grundel auch nicht auf irgendwelchen Listen bei uns am Rhein (Hessen) auf.


Was Schonzeiten / Mindestmaße angeht wird auf die für Hessen gültigen Zeiten und Maße verwiesen. Ne Grundel taucht da ebenfalls nicht auf


----------



## malpi (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich versucht die Thematik auf NRW zu beschränken..


----------



## Fr33 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Ja was steht den explizit in der Verordnung für NRW? Dass die Grundel entnommen werden MUSS, oder KANN oder gar nix dazu (analog Hessen) ?!


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Moin,

wenn man gezielt auf Grundel angelt, herrscht ein Entnahmegebot.

Dies ist auf dem TschG. aufgebaut, welches reines Spassangeln verbietet.

Wenn allerdings eine 3cm. Grundel nicht Deinem Aneignungswillen entspricht, darfst (musst) Du den Fisch zurücksetzen.

Es sei denn, Du hast auch für diese Kleinfische eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit ( bspw. Katze ).

Gehst du gezielt auf Weißfisch oder Aal etc. darfst Du die art ebenfalls zurücksetzen, da der Aneignungswille fehlt.

Lange Rede : gezieltes angeln, dann verwerte sie auch oder begründe den im Einzelfall nicht vorhandenen Aneignungswillen.

Gruß diesbezügl . an alle Profis, die unter dem Vorwand der Entnahme am Wasser herumschleichen und dennoch jeden gefangenen Zielfisch abknutschen, abknipsen und dann bspw. ind Internet stellen - nachdem gönnerhaft "released" wurde.

Ihr macht es gesetzlich recht falsch - aber wo kein kläger, da kein Richter :m

R.S.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Nichts explizites.  Ist wie jeder Fischart, wie Wirbeltier zu handhaben.
Aber offensichtlich brauch nen Angler Rechtssicherheit was er mit ner Schwarzmeergrundel machen darf.  :q

Eine Empfehlung zur Entnahme ist auch nur ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein.
Im Grunde kann man die Grundeln wieder zurück ins Wasser werfen.
Es sind einfach zu viele.

Abmurksen und wegwerfen, mangelnder Respekt vorm Leben.
Gegen das Tierschutzgesetz u. Fischereiverordnung.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Abmurksen und wegwerfen, mangelnder Respekt vorm Leben.
> Gegen das Tierschutzgesetz u. Fischereiverordnung.



genau das ist mir wichtig-eher soll meine Hand abfallen, als das ich ein Fische töte, den ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

hmm ich dachte eigentlich das man sie grundsätzlich entnehmen muss weill es Neozoensind
und grundsätzlich nichts in unserem gewässer zu suchen haben
wie man dies bewertet ist ein anderes thema


----------



## Sneep (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Hallo,


Zuerst will ich einmal die Begriffe klarmachen.

Die zu uns eingewanderten Grundeln bezeichnet man als Pontokaspische Grundeln, Ponto=Schwarzes Meer, Kaspisch=  Kaspisches Meer, häufig auch als Schwarz*meer*grundeln bezeichnet. Erkennbar alle an den Brustflossen, die auf dem Bauch eine Saugscheibe bilden

Zu dieser Gruppe gehören: Marmorgrundel, Kesslergrundel, Nackthalsgrundel, pontische Flussgrundel und vor allen Dingen die häufigste und agressivste Art die Schwarz*maul*grundel. Diese erkennt man gut an einem schwarzen Fleck am Ende der vorderen Rückenflosse.

In NRW ist mir keine Bestimmung bekannt, die auf ein Entnahmegebot für diese  Grundeln hinausläuft, zumindest nicht beim Angler. Bei E-Fischen darf ich solche Exoten nicht mehr zurücksetzen und muss sie sinnvoll verwerten. Die enden dann in aller Regel als Schildkrötenfutter.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch alleine die Entnahme von eingeschleppten fremden Arten (Hege) einen vernünftigen Grund gem Tierschutzgesetz darstellt. Damit müsste ich  den vernünftigen Grund der sinnvollen Verwertung gar nicht mehr anführen. Sicherer wäre für den Angler ein Entnahmegebot des Hegeberechtigten.
Aber Vorsicht, das enstscheidet im Fall des Falles ein Richter und der muss nicht meiner Meinung sein.
Das Gesetz sieht halt nicht für alle Fälle eine passende Lösung vor.

Man braucht aber nicht auf die Angler mit dem Finger zeigen, die ihre Grundeln zurücksetzen.
Ich habe das hier schon mehrfach versucht zu erklären. Erst wenn man *1 Grundel mehr entnimmt, als Jungtiere dazukommen* habe ich 1 Grundel weniger. 
Ich muss also mehr Grundeln wegfangen, als in der gleichen Zeit dazukommen um überhaupt eine Verringerung zu haben.
Wenn ich 1 Grundel mitnehme, und bin der Meinung, ich habe  jetzt im Bestand eine Grundel weniger ist das ein logischer Trugschluß. In Wirklichkeit wird der Platz sofort von einem Jungtier eingenommen, welches sonst keine Chance im Leben gehabt hätte.  
Es ist unmöglich mehr Grundeln zu entnehmen, als neue dazukommen.

Das entnehmen der Grundeln ist daher absolut sinnlos.
Blanker Aktionismus.#q

sneep


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

@sneep

dann gibt es  bei Tieren mit hohen Raubdruck (die besagte entnommene + alle im Zandermagen) noch die Reaktion sich noch stärker zu vermehren.


----------



## Sneep (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> @sneep
> 
> dann gibt es  bei Tieren mit hohen Raubdruck (die besagte entnommene + alle im Zandermagen) noch die Reaktion sich noch stärker zu vermehren.



Hallo,

das ist richtig, siehe Kormoran.

Das trifft hier aber nicht zu.
1. Der Raubdruck ist bei weitem nicht gross genug.
2. Dann gibt es mehr Jungtiere, deren Fehlen ist aber nicht das Problem. 
Auf einer gewissen Strecke müssen pro Jahr 5.000 Verluste ersetzt werden. Ob es jetzt 10.000 Jungtiere gibt um diese zu ersetzen oder 100.000 macht wenig Unterschied, wenn der begrenzende Faktor der begrenzt verfügbare Lebensraum für die erwachsenen Tiere ist.

SneeP


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit dieser Annahme tanzt Du aber auf sehr dünnem Eis.

Da Grundeln Wirbeltiere sind, müssen sie auch unter dem Schutz des Tierschutzgesetzes entsprechend behandelt werden.

Sprich : zwingend sinnvoll verwertet werden.

Abhaken und ins Gebüsch werfen ist zudem definitiv sogn. Tierquälerei und damit strafbar.

Abschlagen und entsorgen ebenfalls - *erstrecht* wenn man zudem annimmt, dass dieser Eingriff die Gesamtpopulation dauerhaft nicht verringert.

Gezieltes Grundelangeln ja - aber ausschließlich mit Verwertungsabsicht .

Ob eine Verfütterung an Tiere da auch akzeptiert wird, weiß ich nicht, kann es mir aber gut vorstellen.

Achso noch zum Schluß : es gibt kein unwürdiges Leben in der Natur.

JEDER Fisch hat vom Angler vernünftig behandelt zu werden - ob man ihn schätzt, oder nicht.


R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Nachtrag:

wenn die Grundeln als Schädlinge klassifiziert werden würden, sähe die Thematik anders aus.

R.S.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



> Ob eine Verfütterung an Tiere da auch akzeptiert wird, weiß ich nicht, kann es mir aber gut vorstellen.


@Rheinspezi
Definitiv ja!
Selbst wenn du die im Blumenbeet als Dünger vergräbst, ist dies eine sinnvolle Verwendung.
Ein Präparat kann z.B. auch eine sinnvolle Verwendung sein, obwohl sich wahrscheinlich niemand Grundeln präparieren lässt.
Was du über "Schädlinge" schreibst, ist tatsächlich der vor dem Tierschutzgesetz einzige Fall, wo keine sinnvolle Verwendung vorgeschrieben ist, da gilt tot ist sinnvoll genug!

Jürgen


----------



## TJ. (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Ganz klar ist auch die Hege um Pflege des fischbestandes ein vernünftiger Grund gegenüber des tierschutzgesetztes.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Hallo miteinander,

hier noch einmal für alle zum Mitschreiben und vor allem *zum Mitdenken und Verinnerlichen*:

Die gesetzliche Regelung des § 1 Tierschutzgesetz sagt, dass *keinem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund* Leiden... zugefügt werden dürfen. *Da steht zunächst nichts von einer sinnvollen Verwertung. Die sinnvolle Verwertung kann einer der vernünftigen Gründe sein, aber nicht der einzige.* 

Die Hege ist ein weiterer sinnvoller Grund. Und es genügt die Hege allein. Es muss keine sinnvolle Verwertung folgen. Unabhängig von dieser Rechtslage ist es für uns natürlich völlig klar, dass wir die aus hegerischen Gründen entnommenen Fische - wenn möglich - auch noch sinnvoll weiter verwerten. Rein rechtlich ist das aber nicht erforderlich. Der Hegeaspekt ist für sich allein voll ausreichend.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

in Niedersachen war der Wolgazander im Zusammenarbeit des betreffenden Ministerium zum zu entfernenden Fremdfisch erklärt-da währe es Legal .


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Rheinspezi
> Definitiv ja!
> Selbst wenn du die im Blumenbeet als Dünger vergräbst, ist dies eine sinnvolle Verwendung.
> Ein Präparat kann z.B. auch eine sinnvolle Verwendung sein, obwohl sich wahrscheinlich niemand Grundeln präparieren lässt.
> ...





Danke.

Schönen Abend für Dich 

R.S.


----------



## Sneep (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mit dieser Annahme tanzt Du aber auf sehr dünnem Eis.
> 
> Da Grundeln Wirbeltiere sind, müssen sie auch unter dem Schutz des Tierschutzgesetzes entsprechend behandelt werden.
> 
> ...


Hallo Rheinspezie, 

Du vermischt in deinem Beitrag moralische und juristische Fragen in unzulässiger und teilweise unfairen Art und Weise.
Selbstverständlich wird auch eine Grundel durch das Tierschutzgesetz geschützt.
Das besagt ja, dass ich einem Tier Leiden zufügen darf,  wenn ich dafür einen vernünftigen Grund habe. Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich die Grundeln esse oder an meine Schildkröten verfüttere wäre das solch ein Grund. 

Wenn ich Grundeln entnehme, um eine unerwünschte, fremde Art zu dezimieren, so fällt das unter Hegemaßnahme. Das ist für sich schon ein vernünftiger Grund. Das Gesetz fordert aber nicht, dass ich 2 vernünftige Gründe haben muss. Hege oder Verwertung reichen.
Was das juristische betrifft, verweise ich auf Posting 31 von Fischer am Inn, besser kann man es nicht formulieren

Wenn du aber hingehst und holst die moralische Keule raus, wird es unerträglich. Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich auch eine Grundel als Lebewesen behandle wie andere Arten  auch. Man kann durchaus Grundeln aus Hegegründen entnehmen, ohne sie hinter sich ins Gebüsch zu werfen.

Wieso unterstellst du jedem, der einen anderen Grund für die Entnahme hat als du vielleicht, er würde Tiere quälen und nicht achten. 

In deinem Posting 20 bringst du einige für mich neue Thesen
Beim gezielten Angeln auf eine Art besteht eine Verwertungspflicht, bei unbeabsichtem Fang hingegen nicht, weil kein Aneignungswille bestand oder besteht.

Woher du das ableitest, ist mir rätselhaft. 

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es demnächst viele ehemalige Karpfenangler mit Boilies auf Hecht versuchen.:q

SneEP


----------



## Jose (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



malpi schrieb:


> Gibts in diesem Board auch noch normale Menschen...



nur, mein lieber, nur! die mokieren sich manchmal eben über unglückliche formulierungen. bist also in guter gesellschaft




Sneep schrieb:


> ...Erst wenn man *1 Grundel mehr entnimmt, als Jungtiere dazukommen* habe ich 1 Grundel weniger...



ich weiß, was du sagen möchtest, trotz der missglückten rechenübung.

ist auf jeden fall eine weniger #6


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Grundeln|abgelehn  !  ALLE die ich fange endnehme ich dem Gewässer und ,lasse sie einer sinnvollen Verwertung zukommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Ein Präparat kann z.B. auch eine sinnvolle Verwendung sein, obwohl sich wahrscheinlich niemand Grundeln präparieren lässt.



Ob ein Präparat ein Tötungsgrund laut Tierschutzgesetz ist, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Gibt's dazu Grundsatzentscheidungen?


----------



## wilhelm (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Hallo Naturliebhaber,
  schau mal hier http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/rekord-fang-von-spreewaldfischer-wels-der-wunder-1.1716743-2

 Nichts gegen deine Meinung, und unabhängig davon, habe ich oft den Eindruck das ist kein "*AB" *mehr sondern ein Tierschutzforum.

 Nichts für ungut Gruß

 Wilhelm.


----------



## siloaffe (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Ich weis nicht mehr obs in NRW oder RLP war. 

Irgendwo hat vor zeit jemand ne e-Mail vom Verband/Bewirtschafter bezüglich des Verfahrens mit der Grundel gepostet. 

Die waren ganz klar der der Meinung: 

Entnahme zur verwertung wird sehr Begrüßt egal wie sie verwertet werden. 

Entnahme zur dezimierung wird strickt abgelehnt da sinnlos!  
So lange die Nahrung reicht wird jede entnommene Grundel sofort von einer anderen ersetzt! der bestand wird sich auf dauer selbst regulieren......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Hallo Naturliebhaber,
> schau mal hier http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/rekord-fang-von-spreewaldfischer-wels-der-wunder-1.1716743-2
> 
> Nichts gegen deine Meinung, und unabhängig davon, habe ich oft den Eindruck das ist kein "*AB" *mehr sondern ein Tierschutzforum.
> ...



Ich habe erst mal in Frage gestellt, ob Präparieren ein vernünftiger Grund ist, ohne meine eigene Meinung damit zu verknüpfen (wobei diese hier tatsächlich auf Seiten der Tierschützer ist).

 Die von dir verlinkte Seite enthält leider dazu keine Entscheidung, sondern Informationen zur Anzeige. 

 Ich kann mir, insbesondere wenn wir über Vögel und Säugetiere reden, jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass Präparieren als Tötungsgrund durchgeht. Aber wir sind hier ja in einem Anglerforum, darum lass uns bei den Fischen bleiben.

 Ich habe in einem Weiher unseres Vereins dieses Jahr bisher genau 971 Zwergwaller ins Jenseits befördert. Im betreffenden Weiher herrscht Entnahmezwang für die Kollegen. Geschätzte 100 Zwergwaller wurden verwertet (Kopf ab, Schwanz ab und dann in den Räucherofen bzw. filetiert), der Rest wurde entsorgt. Genau so gehört auch mit den Grundeln verfahren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Entnahme zur dezimierung wird strickt abgelehnt da sinnlos!
> So lange die Nahrung reicht wird jede entnommene Grundel sofort von einer anderen ersetzt! der bestand wird sich auf dauer selbst regulieren......



 Diese Argumentation würde jedes Hegefischen ad Absurdum führen.


----------



## Sneep (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Argumentation würde jedes Hegefischen ad Absurdum führen.



Hallo,

das führt noch lange nicht jedes Hegefischen ad absurdum.

Die entscheidende Frage ist, kann ich mehr entnehmen als reproduziert wird.
Bei den pontokaspischen Grundeln, speziell bei der Schwarzmaulgrundel ein eindeutiges nein.

Bei einem verbutteten Brassen- oder Barschbestand kann ich das sehr wohl schaffen, dass die Entnahme über der Reproduktion liegt.

SneeP


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Bei einem verbutteten Brassen- oder Barschbestand kann ich das sehr wohl schaffen, dass die Entnahme über der Reproduktion liegt.


 
Dieses Kunststück möchte ich bei einem 10ha-Weiher gern sehen, sowohl was Brassen als auch was Zwergwaller anbelangt. Da musst du eine Hundertschaft über Tage, wenn nicht Wochen, antreten lassen und nicht im Rahmen eines 5-stündigen Hegefischens.


----------



## mantikor (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

hegefischen auf grundel hahahahahahahaha da müsste über monate auf jeder buhne in nrw ein heer von anglern sitzen die alle stippen und selbst dann würde man das nicht in den griff kriegen,esst die grossen und die kleinen benutzt als köfis, dafür sind sie nämlich super geeignet, ich hab in den letzten jahren festgestellt das die räuber im rhein sich bestens auf dieses nahrungsangebot eingestellt haben!!!
schöner zander aus dem rhein auf grundel gefangen !!


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Glaube ein ordendlicher Raubfisch Besatz könnte da hilfreicher sein als Menschlicher Einsatz...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Ich versteh die Diskussion nicht..

Für Angler ists doch so einfach wie noch was:
Wenn der Bewirtschafter oder das Gesetz (je nach Bundesland) die Entnahme vorschreibt, braucht es keinen weiteren "sinnvollen" Grund zur Entnahme - kann man die Fische dann auch entsorgen.

Ist die Entnahme nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben, kommt es wiederum auf die Rechtslage im einzelnen Bundesland an, wie der Angler zu verfahren hat, ob er zurücksetzen darf oder nicht, verwerten oder verklappen etc....

Der Angler hat da  nix zu entscheiden, nur zu befolgen.

Was und wie ist immer klar geregelt.


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Na denn mal Petri zum Grundeljäger....#6#6#6


----------



## mantikor (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

raubfische gibts im rhein zumindest hier in nrw satt,von wels bis zander und hecht, sehr stabile population und die wird noch stärker werden aufgrund der vielen grundeln, ich seh es positiv und die natur findet immer einen weg damit umzugehen da müssen wir uns keine gedanken machen, kann man eh nur bei zuschauen, wenn man denn ein auge dafür hat! und die tiere achtlos hinter sich ins gras zu werfen oder sinnlos totzuschlagen find ich einfach erbärmlich !

petri dank phirania !!


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Eigendlich immer mein reden die Natur regelt das selbst.
Nur schlecht wenn die Grundeln in ein Gewässer eingesetzt werden wo die über Zuflüsse nicht hingelangen können,


----------



## mantikor (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

das kann aber ruckzuck passieren ohne das man das merkt, du sitzt am rhein und hast grundeln im eimer und angelst und kippste den eimer nach dem einfach aus, die grundeln haben stress und laichen ab,du verstehst sicher worauf ich hinaus will,am nächsten tag sitzte mit demselben eimer am see und rührst futter drin an,das geht so schnell in die hose!!


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Das selbe bei uns In der Region,wurden Grundeln als Lebendköder verkauft.
Leute nehmen die mit ans Gewässer zum angeln,bleiben 2 übrig,ne nehmen wir nicht wieder mit nach Hause ab rein ins Gewässer....#q
Und hinterher ist es keiner gewesen.


----------



## Sneep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dieses Kunststück möchte ich bei einem 10ha-Weiher gern sehen, sowohl was Brassen als auch was Zwergwaller anbelangt. Da musst du eine Hundertschaft über Tage, wenn nicht Wochen, antreten lassen und nicht im Rahmen eines 5-stündigen Hegefischens.



Hallo,

Ich rede nicht über ein 5-stündiges Hegefischen, sonder die Möglichkeit mit hegnerischen Maßnahmen wie Hegefischen, Entfall Schonzeit, Entnahmegebote usw einen Bestand zu beeinflussen, wenn ich es schaffe mit der Entnahme über die Reproduktion zu kommen. 
Daher muss ich mir jedes Gewässer differenziert anschauen und abschätzen ob das geht oder nicht.

Wenn ein Verein es wie in deinem Beispiel nicht schafft in einen 10 ha Weiher im Laufe der Zeit einen verbuttetenn Brassenbestand so zu reduzieren, dass die Brassen aus der Verbuttung kommen, sollte man über einen neuen Gewässerwart nachdenken.

Beim Zwergwels, ich vermute, den meinst du mit Zwergwaller, sieht die Sache schon wieder anders aus.
Ich kann aber auch hier zumindest den Bestand  nicht weiter wachsen lassen. 

Bei den Grundeln im Rhein brauche ich es gar nicht erst versuchen.

Dann ist noch die Frage, wo der Engpass der Art liegt, kommt  wenig Brut auf, lohnt es sich, auf die Laicher zu gehen. Wird die Art duch die Anzahl von Standplätzen begrenzt, bringt es nichts die Laicher oder die Brut zu bekämpfen, die ist ja im Überfluss vorhanden.

Deshalb Vorsicht mit vorschnellen pauschalen Urteilen, die Sache ist doch etwas komplizierter.

SneeP


----------



## Sneep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



phirania schrieb:


> Glaube ein ordendlicher Raubfisch Besatz könnte da hilfreicher sein als Menschlicher Einsatz...




Hallo Phirania,

wie viel Zander hast du den für den Rhein geplant um Wirkung zu erzielen?

5.000, 10.000 Tonnen oder eher mehr.

Wer soll die denn produzieren?

vergiss es.

Auch wenn es schwer zu akzeptieren ist, in der jetzigen Phase der Besiedlung gibt es nichts und niemanden, der den Grundelbestand messbar reduzieren könnte.

Da könnt ihr euch auf den Kopf stellen.

Sneep


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Zur Grundel hätte ich mal eine Frage: gibt es eine aktuelle Verbreitungskarte?


----------



## Sneep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Hallo,

die gibt es sicher auf Landesebene.

In NRW werden solche Daten bei der LANUV in Albaum ausgewertet. Grundlage sind die Protokollbögen der E-Fischen, die werden dort verarbeitet und in einer Datenbank erfasst.
Die können sicher angeben wo wann welche Grundelart aufgetreten ist und wo die Verbreitungsgrenze verläuft.
Bis vor einigen Jahren gaben die Albaumer ein Heft mit den gängigen Fischarten und deren Verbreitung heraus. Dort war jede Befischungsstelle mit einem Nachweis für die Art mit einem Punkt gekennzeichnet.

Ich zweifle aber daran, dass die es schaffen aktuelle Daten zu liefern. Dazu ist im Moment die Ausbreitungsdynamik einfach zu hoch. Ausserdem ist es nicht einfach zu erkennen ob es sich bei den beiden Grundeln im XY Bach um ein Einzelvorkommen handelt oder ob das die neue  Verbreitungsgrenze ist. 

sneep


----------



## racoon (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schwer zu akzeptieren ist, in der jetzigen Phase der Besiedlung gibt es nichts und niemanden, der den Grundelbestand messbar reduzieren könnte.
> 
> Da könnt ihr euch auf den Kopf stellen.



Quatsch, woher nimmst Du Deine Weisheit ?
Der Grundelbestand ist in unserer Region -Rhein Südhessen DEUTLICH zurück gegangen. Es gab zwei Plagen -Jahre 2011 und 2012, seit dem werden es spürbar weniger. Dies liegt zum einen an den Raubfischen und zum anderen an der Grundel selbst. Sie zieht einfach weiter, so pendelt sich die Natur selbst ein. Sie hat nunmal einen sehr begrenzten Lebensraum und wenn der besetzt ist gehts weiter. Klar ist, dass wir sie nie wieder los werden, aber die Riesenschwemme ist vorbei.


----------



## Sneep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Hallo,

wie wäre es denn mal mit Postings ganz lesen, überlegen und dann möglicherweise was schreiben.

Dann steht da, dass man in der jetzigen Phase der Besiedlung weder mit Raubfischbesatz, noch mit Entnahmgebot den Bestand eindämmen kann.
Dass es danach ein Anpassen des Bestandes gibt habe ich bereits geahnt. Diese Anpassung wird aber auf natürlichem Wege entstehen, nicht durch Raubfischbesatz oder Befischung, sondern weil sich die Ur-Einwohner des Rheins auf die Grundeln einstellen.
Die Besiedlung eines Gewässers folgt immer einer charakteristischen Kurve, steil hoch, steil runter und einpendeln auf ein langfristiges Maß.

Wie kommst du zu der Erkenntnis, dass Grundeln nur begrenst Lebensraum finden.
Es gibt mindestens 5 Grundelarten, die ganz unterschiedliche Lebensräume benötigen. Da ist der Lebensraum nicht für alle Arten der begrenzend Faktor.

Wir diskutieren hier im übrigen über NRW.

Glückwunsch nach Südhessen, dass bei euch die Grundeln weitergezogen sind.(wohin eigentlich?)

Das war aber hier nicht das Thema.

Ansonsten war der Beitag aber schön geschrieben.

sneeP


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo Rheinspezie,
> 
> *Du vermischt in deinem Beitrag moralische und juristische Fragen in unzulässiger und teilweise unfairen Art und Weise.*
> 
> ...




Ich rate Dir, diesbezüglich zur Problematik mal "Wupperadvokaten" zu googeln ; vielleicht findest Du das höchst interessante Meinungsbild des Vorsitzenden und Juristen, der selbst Angler ist und schon einen "Prominenten" Angler vor den Fängen der kölner Justiz bewahrte.


Petri,

R.S.


----------



## racoon (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Sneep, ich lese grundsätzlich das ganze Posting und werde das auch künftig so handhaben, darum brauchst Du Dir keine Sorge machen.

Du schreibst was von Phase. Wie lange ist den eine Phase nach Deiner Definition ? Einen Monat, ein Jahr ? Dann hast Du natürlich absolut recht. Aber ich hatte in meinem Post mal zwei Phasen genannt. Die eine Phase, in der sich die Grundel bei uns ausgebreitet hat -zwei Jahre- und die, in der ein deutlicher Rückgang ist, ebenso zwei Jahre. Wenn ich natürlich engstirnig in Monatsphasen rechne, kann niemand argumentiert widersprechen. 

Verzeihe mir bitte, dass ich beispielhaft den Rhein in Südhessen angeführt habe, natürlich ist in NRW ein völlig anderes Gewässer Rhein, ich vergaß. 

Und der begrenzte Lebensraum ALLER vorkommenden Grundelarten ist tatsächlich dort, wo sie neben Nahrung auch Deckung findet, folglich die Steinpackung von Vater Rhein. Und dort, wo auch in der Strömung Steine liegen. Das ist allerdings ein verschwindend geringer Bruchteil des Wasserkörpers. Sind diese reichlichen 'Nischen' besetzt, dann ist Essig mit Platz und die Grundel zieht weiter. Zum Revierverhalten empfehle ich ein Aquarium mit Grundeln und wenig Deckung.  Wirst Dich wundern, wie aggressiv die Biester werden können.


----------



## Sneep (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Hallo,

ich rede nicht von Mondphasen, sondern von den Phasen der Besiedlung. In NRW sind die Bestände fast aller Grundelarten noch in der ersten Phase, der schnellen Zunahme. 

Das Bestandsmaximum ist vermutlich noch bei keiner Art erreicht. In Südhessen ist das Maximum nach deiner Schilderung bereits überschritten. Daher gibt es sehr wohl Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Rheinabschnitten.
Unterschiede gibt es sogar innerhalb von NRW.

Die Aussage alle Grundeln seien auf Steinpackungen angewiesen ist Unfug. 

Es gibt nicht "die Grundeln".

Das sind bei uns mindestens 5 Arten. Davon bevorzugen nur 2 Arten immer oder zeitweise Steinpackungen. Das sind Kessler- und Schwarzmaulgrundel, wobei ältere Schwarzmaulgrundeln in der Strommitte auf Kies oder Geröll stehen.
Marmorgrundeln leben am Strömungsrand oder in Augewässern. Nackthalsgrundeln besiedeln Sand oder Schlammflächen mit Totholz.
Flussgrundeln brauchen offene weite Sandflächen, wo sie sich blitzschnell eingraben können.

Wenn du die Grundeln an Steinpakungen befischst, triffst du nur auf Kessler und Schwarzmaul. Daraus kannst du einen Trend für diese beiden Arten ableiten, nicht jedoch für "die Grundeln". Von denen befischt du ja 3 Arten so gut wie gar nicht. Es ist immer höchst gefährlich von Angelfängen auf Bestände zu schließen. Vor allem, wenn man ganze Arten gar nicht befischt.

sneeP


----------



## mantikor (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

war an vatertag echt erschrocken hatte am sonntag,mit ende der schonzeit zur nacht hin eine 12 cm grundel auf zander ausgeglegt und dann auch schnell biss bekommen, zum vorschein kam eine über 20 cm lange marmorgrundel killer dat vieh und zähne wie ein kleiner haifisch, da wunderts mich gar nicht mahr das man kaum noch weissfisch in der region düsseldorf bzw neuss fängt !! fotos von dem biest folgen, hatte aber übrigens zwei schöne kleine filets die hervorragend mundeten!! da war mehr fleisch dran als an zwei fischstäbchen!


----------



## Sneep (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Entnahmegebot Schwarzmeergrundel?*

Hallo,

eine Marmorgrundel (Proterorhinus marmoratus) von 20 cm ist mit Sicherheit die Mutter aller Marmorgrundeln.

Als mit Abstand kleinste der Pontokaspischen Grundeln wird ihre maximale Länge in der Fachliteratur mit 11,5 cm angegeben.
Das wäre ja fast die doppelte Länge.

Da bin ich auf die Fotos gespannt.

sneep


----------

